# à quoi s'occupent les enfants



## caterin

*à quoi s'occupent les enfants*


buongiorno,
come tradurreste la frase in oggetto?
"di che cosa si occupano i bambini" non mi sembra una buona traduzione
"che cosa fanno/stanno facendo i bambini" impoverisce dato che allora si sarebbe potuto usare "font" anche infrancese.

forse: "che cosa stanno combinando i  bambini"?

che cosa ne pensate?
grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Caterin,
Così come è scritta, il significato si avvicina a "Ma i bambini, come fanno ad occuparsi, come passano il tempo".
Aiuterebbe più contesto.


----------



## caterin

grazie. purtroppo non c'è contesto, è una frasetta isolata.
mi sembra che "come passano il tempo " possa andare.

combinano secondo te è sbagliato? come si direbbe?

a


----------



## caterin

ah, dimenticavo: Saluti al Belgio !


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Mi sembra bene "*Come i bambini passano il tempo*".

Ma dove hai visto questo? E' un articolo? Que cos'è essattamente?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

caterin said:


> grazie. purtroppo non c'è contesto, è una frasetta isolata.
> mi sembra che "come passano il tempo " possa andare.
> 
> combinano secondo te è sbagliato? come si direbbe?
> 
> a



Frasi isolate scritte su un muro? Non credo proprio..
Spiegaci il contesto per favore (e fai una sola domanda per ogni thread - se hai una seconda domanda, apri pure un altro thread)

Cosa  significa "*aggiungere del contesto*"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Dalla seconda domanda, alquanto innaturale, si poteva capire che c'era un possibile problema nella prima. Ecco qualche spiegazione complementare.
"A quoi s'occupent les enfants?" = "I bambini, *in generale*, come passano il tempo?"
Mentre "Che cosa stanno combinando i bambini?" = "Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont en train de faire, les (*=nos*)enfants?".
Okay?


----------



## caterin

ciao a tutti e due: rispondo: 
le frasette sono isolate perché sono frasi che si trovano come esempio in un libro di grammatica, quindi prive di contesto 
(il contesto è la posizione del pronome rispetto al verbo, quindi non ha a che fare con il significato del verbo, e questo in nessuno dei due casi.)

grazie per l'indicazione di aprire un nuovo thread per ogni domanda: non sono pratica e mi sembrava di ingolfare il sito, invece capisco così che è preferibile.
anche la seconda domanda, per la quale apro subito un nuovo thread, è nello stesso contesto. 

grazie ciao c.


----------

